
Infinixo – $90 personal computer - psykickpanda
http://www.infinixo.com/
======
AstroJetson
It's a computer in a cardboard box. Looks like a Rasberry Pi from one end.
Screen shot shows it's possibly an Odroid, so based on the form factor could
be the ODROID-C1, which is selling for ~$50 USD.

No specs or tech details on the site other than it comes pre-loaded with an
operating system.

Is this what marketing has come to? A webpage with a few pictures, a video of
a web browser and 30 seconds of "Game of Thrones" and please send us $90?

Sorry, not buying one, but I do like the name Infinixo.

